# Jumping on you...



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a 10 week old doeling who is constantly jumping on me at feeding time...she wants her bottle. I've tried everything and she keeps doing it. Not very trainable, that little one... :roll: any suggestions for what to do? Will this behavior stop once she is off the bottle? I would think it needs to stop before she gets big as that would not be fun when she's an adult...I've done everything I can think of...thanks.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I wish I had a suggestion for stopping this behavior. I didn't stop it when mine were little, and now I have 2 yearlings that attack me at feeding time. It's very annoying. I'm thinking of trying a squirt gun or a spray bottle of water. I just haven't gotten around to getting one yet. Good luck to you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I tryed EVERYTHING with gizmo to not jump (even the water), I was ready to pull out the bander on him when I saw one of my does bite a baby by the ear and pull it a little, that baby went running. He jumped on me I pulled his ear a little and he stoped. It took a couple of times to get it threw his little head but it has been over a month and is a nice little guy to be around. 
Im not big on 'ear abuse', infact I hate it, but that was the only thing that worked with him, but if you have not tryed the water thing would so try that first. good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ear pulling works.... in fact ...watch your goats and sometimes you will see them pulling another goats ear.... :wink:


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh interesting...had not thought about that trick..and I haven't tried the water. I watched them head butting each other a bit when they were at the breeders and the adults did that...so i tried it with my fist and kind of butted them with it...nothing...will try the water and the ear thing. Hopefully that will do the trick. I do not want adult goats jumping on me or on little kids which would be bad news. thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Also, try and feed her at times when she is standing on the ground..not jumping up. She might be in a habit of jumping up for food as well and not just attention.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree with what's been said - try water, pinching the ear, or quickly kneeing her, but make that seem as if it was her mistake to run into your knee. I wouldn't "head butt" her with your fist, as that's a form of play more than discipline and will just wind up teaching her bad behavior. Another thing would be to completely ignore her, other than a disciplinary action, when she's on you - only give her praise and attention when all four hooves are on the ground.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Also we step back and turn around.... They aren't getting the reaction they wanted and after awhile they stop... The only time my girls jump on me now is when I go in to grain them.... they jump up for the bucket.... still working on that LOL!

But I agree with Kylee... try feeding her when she is on the ground, see if that helps any.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh interesting...had not thought about that trick..and I haven't tried the water. I watched them head butting each other a bit when they were at the breeders and the adults did that...so i tried it with my fist and kind of butted them with it...nothing...will try the water and the ear thing. Hopefully that will do the trick. I do not want adult goats jumping on me or on little kids which would be bad news. thanks!


 Good luck... :thumb:

I agree.... don't head butt them.. it is a challenge.... :wink:


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

ok, so i didn't have enough hands free tonight to carry a water bottle, but everytime my one girl jumped on me i was able to get her ear...it made her think twice about things...and she reduced the jumping.

But...one thing that kind of worried me was that when I got down to their pen, she jumped really high on the cattle panel...almost to the top...do i need to worry about her jumping out? When she gets bigger will it be harder to for her to jump out or easier? URgh..that bugged me...but I decided that they haven't been getting enough attention becasue i had family in town this weekend and was busy with them so the kids got almost no attention other than feeding time...thoughts on this? They are currently in a 16x16 pen, but I can expand it to 16x32 and move it as needed...

Thoughts on their pen size, and the jumping on the panels? made me a little worried...thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the jumping method of pulling the ear is working... :thumb: :greengrin: 

Yes... you will need to modify the pen so she cannot get out....I don't know what your pen looks like ...to give advice on how to set it up.....


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

our buck was a bottle baby and I never thought much of it at the time but he jumped up all the time. However as he grew up he stopped on his own. Now he is over 100lbs. I can enter his pen w/a bucket of grain and tell him "go to your feeder" he will turn, trot over to his feeder and wait for me to pour the feed in. :thumb: I guess I got lucky there! LOL

I would turn and put your back to her every time she jumps up. When you catch her "all 4's on the ground" THEN give her the bottle. Also--you can sit and give her the bottle that way-that way there is no need for her to jump up.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was also going to say if she keeps jumping, put a little Vinager in the water. Spray her in the face. it is not going to hurt her, it will burn for a second and she will think about it again.

DON'T rurn your back on her. I have had people do that and they will jump on you there and when you are not looking, you are asking for trouble. 

I also do a knee to the chest. i have a doe that is a year old, she started jumping on me several months ago, the knee was not working so the water bottle with Vinager did. 

Do everything you can to stop it now, before she gets to big.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I was going to say that too that mine seemed to outgrow this behavior. They made it easy!


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks all...I certainly hope she outgrows this issue...especially as she's teaching the other doe some habits that are starting to get copied...

With regards to the pen. Its 50 inch panel and I've got wire on the bottom 3 ft to ensure no issues with the bottom...i was shocked she could jump as high as she did...her top feet did not touch the top of the panel but not that far from the top...maybe a little less than a foot below?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What kind of goat is she??? I had a few dairy babys and my boer babys last year and the dairy goats showed the boers how to jump on cars  Now that they are bigger they dont try to jump on or over anything any more (the boers). The dairy girl is still bad, I catch her sleeping on my quad all the time. The only thing I can figure is the boers got to fat to try to jump on things.


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

They are both Nigerian Dwarf Goats...so very small now and will stay small I hope.


----------



## xxLavenderxDreamsxx (Apr 28, 2012)

Most of mine just outgrew the jumping phase, but what always helped when they started to dogpile me was blowing in their noses. I know it sounds silly, but they always kinda stepped back and took another look at me and gave me time to get up and wipe the bottle spills off my face.


----------

